
New on Daring Fireball: Display Ads - williamjackson
https://daringfireball.net/2017/07/df_display_ads
======
makecheck
I have always felt that Daring Fireball makes such good decisions regarding
ads, _yet_ I can't think of even one other site that opts for a "sane ads"
model. I wish they all would. I suppose the reason is that it would require
more hands-on interaction with sponsors?

